# Getting Ready for Afghanistan



## big bad john (2 Feb 2006)

http://www.mod.uk/DefenceInternet/DefenceNews/TrainingAndAdventure/SoftHatsHardHelosTroopsPrepareForAfghanDeployment.htm

Soft hats, hard helos: troops prepare for Afghan deployment
1 Feb 06 
THE soldiers of 3 Para don’t know what the weather will be like when they arrive in Afghanistan later this year, but Exercise Herrick Eagle, which culminated on a cold hilltop in Wiltshire at the end of January, aimed to prepare them for the worst that they might find.


16 Air Assault Brigade Medics dismount from an RAF Chinook during Exercise Herrick Eagle.
[Picture: Cpl Chris Hargreaves RLC] 
At the end of the week-long exercise, John Reid visited soldiers from 16 Air Assault Brigade and detachments of the Estonian and Danish armies at Copehill training village on Salisbury Plain. 

Paratroopers' maroon berets mingled with the pale blue headgear of the Army Air Corps as the Defence Secretary said: 

"We are not going to wage war and destroy things, but to build things."

16 UK-resident Afghans were helping British troops get to grips with the basics of Afghan culture. 18-year-old Khatera Ahmadi explained how the cultural awareness programme included such vital information as how to address Afghan women respectfully, and simple phrases of the local language to help soldiers take the first steps towards friendship.


An Army Air Corps Apache during Exercise Herrick Eagle.
[Picture: Cpl Chris Hargreaves RLC] 
Warning that terrorists do not observe any standards of morality, he said this meant that British troops’ own standards would be put to the test. His final message to the men and women who will go to Afghanistan later this year was a simple "thank you."

Every soldier going to Afghanistan is aware that their task was first and foremost one of engaging the support of the local population, and building the foundations for a peaceful and secure Afghanistan. 

Standing guard beside a Land Rover laden with Milan anti-tank missiles, Private Peter Evans of 3 Para said he was "keeping an open mind" about what he would find in Afghanistan, but was in little doubt that his training would see him through the challenges. 

If the phrasebook doesn't work and it comes to a fight in Afghanistan, one of the most fearsome weapons in the UK armoury will be on hand - the Apache helicopter. 


Afghans played a big part in training 16 Air Assault Brigade during Exercise Herrick Eagle. 
[Picture: Cpl Chris Hargreaves RLC] 
Any helicopter-spotters watching Salisbury Plain during Exercise Herrick Eagle would have been ticking off their score-cards furiously. In quick succession they would have seen two Lynx, a Chinook, and the prize: a pair of Apache attack helicopters, sweeping in to provide cover for a medical team deploying to Copehill. 

When the medics were safely away, one of the Apaches returned to offer assembled journalists a close-up view. The helicopter was as stationary as the kestrel that had hung over the village earlier, scouting for mice – but a lot noisier. 

Afterwards Staff Sergeant Carl Bird, one of the Apache pilots (yes, really), explained how the Army's new helicopter was 
"everything we’ve wanted and a little bit more."


Private Peter Evans 19, part of 3 Para. 
[Picture: Cpl Chris Hargreaves RLC] 
But he was realistic about what 16 Air Assault Brigade will find in Afghanistan: 

"We’re under no illusions it's going to be very hard," he said. "But what mission isn’t?"

There’s no doubt British soldiers deploying to Helmand Province will find some things familiar. As for the unfamiliar and unexpected, every soldier knows there is only one defence: preparation, preparation, preparation.


----------



## big bad john (13 Feb 2006)

http://news.bbc.co.uk/2/hi/uk_news/england/devon/4705890.stm

Marines prepare for Afghanistan  

The Marines will be supporting development of the region 
Royal Marines Commandos from Devon are making final preparations before leaving for Afghanistan. 
A total of 150 men from 42 Commando based at Bickleigh near Plymouth will leave on Tuesday for the volatile Helmand province. 

The Marines will be the first combat troops to go following an announcement on 26 January that about 3,300 British troops are to join Nato's force. 

One of their main tasks will be tackling the threat of suicide bombers. 

Col Gordon Messenger, in charge of the deployment, said earlier this month that the troops would not "hunker down" and wait for suicide attacks. 

Drugs fight 

They will provide security to help Afghan forces fight the drugs trade in the province, one of the main poppy-growing areas. 

They will also be protecting RAF and Army engineers setting up a base at Lashkar Gar, the capital of Helmand province. 

Lt Col Ged Salzano, commanding officer of 42 Commando, said: "The company group is robust enough to look after itself and protect the engineers. 

"Conditions are expected to be tough but 42 Commando are well prepared for the task." 

42 Commando have just returned from the Bagh region of Pakistan where they assisted in the earthquake disaster relief.


----------

